# Incredible new comb



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Okay, you're gonna hate me, but this thing is amazing. Yesterday I had a matting disaster with MeMe - from face to paw and her entire belly was one huge mat after her bath. Took me over an hour to get most of them out with my greyhound wide tooth comb. She's never matted like that before. And it was the same this morning. However, with my new secret weapon, they were gone in less than 10 minutes and only one yip! Buddy was one single knot ball and they just slid out without taking any other hairs with them. Thanks Kimberly for the tip! They are very, very heavy, but it wasn't too bad to hold for 20 minutes this morning.

_Here's the info: Chris Christensen_
_#011 Buttercomb 6" STAGGERED TOOTH BUTTERCOMB - $40_

_A Must for every groomer, breeder and show dog owner. Knock Out those KNOTS with this innovative Staggered Tooth Buttercomb. __6" LENGTH SPINE, 1 1/4" TEETH LENGTH, 1/8" STAGGERED TEETH SPACE, FRONT TO BACK
















_

I'm not sure if you'll find them any cheaper - so just Google your favorite supply store and see what you can get them for.


----------



## Diana (Oct 23, 2007)

Lisa-
I love this comb too for Teddy's blowing coat!! I was amazed (after I got over the initial shock of the weight) how well it worked for Teddy, and you do get used to the weight.

Yes-*Thank You* Kimberly, for bringing this comb to my attention in your post! I was desperate and sold on it at "knock out those knots!" Teddy thanks you too:biggrin1:

I got mine from Showdogstore.com. I don't know if it was cheaper, but they give you 5% coupon for your next purchase. That helps a little with the next item I decide I "need"!


----------



## EstrellaVila (Nov 30, 2007)

How much hair would you say it pulled out? All my buttercombs like to pull out more hair than I prefer unless I take a million years to break up the mats individually with conditioner. Does the comb slide through smoothly or does it break hairs?


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Ohh. I LOVE that comb! I bought it recently with a coupon/savings code I had from the showdogstore.com, which I shop at often  I really think its better than the regular buttercomb I have.

As far as breakage, I don't think it causes breakage, but I'm really gentle with Gucci's coat because her hair is very fine, like her mama's. I don't even like using pin brushes on her, I prefer the soft bristle brushes for her coat before combing.

Kara


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Estrella - it doesn't take any extra hair at all. I was combing on the patio this morning and the breeze was gently blowing away the mats that gathered at the tips of the hair. Truly, it was simply amazing.

And Kimberly, if you've already posted about this comb...whoops I'm embarrassed. But as you can tell, I was so desperate yesterday that this seemed like a gift from heaven that had to be shared.


----------



## Diana (Oct 23, 2007)

Lisa-
I totally understand your joy! I too was so happy with it but unfortunately my praise fell on deaf ears. My family has to hear me going on and on about how I love the comb every time I use it. I got alot of eye rolling LOL.

I should have known better and discussed it on the forum, where others could actually apprieciate it! 

This forum has been such a help to me!


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

I got this comb and love it also. It's wild how staggered teeth can help so much -- and HOW in the heck did someone figure that out!!

Diana, I know how you feel. My family says a comb is a comb. I tell them to keep Cicero a week and they will know there is a difference in combs!


----------



## EstrellaVila (Nov 30, 2007)

My DH was like, why do you need another comb? He just doesnt understand. I NEED it. I have two havs and they both are matting right now, a hair cut could help Carmen but she wears a harness which does mat up her arm pits, etc. I am going to have to secretly buy it. LOL


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Oh please don't do this to me. The last thing I need to do is buy something else right about now. With Milo matting like crazy it is *so* tempting.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Oh NO!!! and I am cutting back. DH won't let me buy another thing for the boys... but this and the isle of dog products are on my wish list.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

:hurt: I WANT ONE OF THOSE!!!!! I would love to get one of those, but after I just bought the expensive clippers, I really can't spend that kind of money on a comb. 

Maybe for Xmas


----------



## bentimom (Oct 10, 2007)

just ordered one, cant wait to get it
michelle


----------



## EstrellaVila (Nov 30, 2007)

Missy said:


> Oh NO!!! and I am cutting back. DH won't let me buy another thing for the boys... but this and the isle of dog products are on my wish list.


LOL. It always starts out as this one thing you just NEED for the dog and then the list accumulates. I feel your pain about the DH factor.


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Okay, I NEED to have one of those to help with Barki.
Does anyone know if someone at National might be selling them?

Beverly


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*Could we get a group rate?*

Do they do a group rate? We could buy in quantity and then save some money...but then again we live far apart.

I actually bought one of those and several others in my five years with Riki, and I keep losing them! I just lost a very expensive comb I bought at Pet Expo in May...where on earth did it go?


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Beverly, I don't think it will be sold at the National - sorry.

Linda, I doubt you will find a group discount, but if you want to inquire, it is probably best to ask Chris Christensen directly (www.chrissystems.com).

Lisa, I'm glad it worked out well for you. I discovered it the day it was posted to the CC web site and posted it here, and ordered it soon after I saw it. Several of us ordered it then, but it took me a while to post a review on it. I think Diana (???) posted her review much earlier than I did. (Sorry to whoever posted it, if it wasn't Diana. I didn't look in the past topics first.)


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Lisa, thanks a million for posting about this comb. I LOVE it. Kimberly, thanks for introducing it to the forum!

For those of you who are still considering buying it, this is one purchase you won't regret. Benji has a silky-soft coat while Lizzie has thick cottony soft coat. Lizzie's coat gets knotty at the skin and the greyhound comb was no help in dematting her. Lizzie and Benji grab and chew on each other's coats when playing and they both end up having "sticky cotton candy" mats. I got the Buttercomb yesterday and couldn't believe how efficiently and smoothly it takes out mats without breaking the hair. It used to take me 1 hour each to brush them everyday. With the Buttercomb, I brushed them both in about 45 minutes!!:whoo:

I believe this is one de-mating tool I can't live without.


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

Poormina,
Thanks for your input on the comb.
One question -did you find it to be very heavy?
I am considering buying it, but wonder if my shoulder will hurt from using a heavier comb? It usually hurts a bit anyway, after I've brushed and combed my dogs. but, I'd rather not make it worse.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

luv2havs said:


> Poormina,
> Thanks for your input on the comb.
> One question -did you find it to be very heavy?
> I am considering buying it, but wonder if my shoulder will hurt from using a heavier comb? It usually hurts a bit anyway, after I've brushed and combed my dogs. but, I'd rather not make it worse.


Nan, the comb is heavy. I found it quite heavy for the first few minutes, but I got used to it very quickly. Considering your painful shoulder, you might not be comfortable using it for too long, especially, if you have too many stubborn mats to deal with.

I have been spending a lot of time demating Benji and Lizzie lately using the Greyhound comb. So when the Buttercomb brush arrived yesterday, I had just a few very stubborn mats (under the chin, behind the ear, under the arm and around the paws). Yesterday, it took a little longer (45 minutes for both of them) than today. This morning, I gently brushed them both with the Buttercomb and then dealt with the mats (about 15 minutes each). They both had smooth, flowing coats without mats for the first time in ages!

If the comb doesn't bother your shoulder, you are going to LOVE it. Good luck!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

The only time the comb's weight should bother you is when you pick it up to move to the next section.  Let the weight of the comb slide through the hair instead of you trying to control it and that should help. It _is _a pretty heavy comb.


----------



## EstrellaVila (Nov 30, 2007)

I officially am buying this comb even though DH will go insane. 

Tito's hair has gone to pieces!! He has mats right next to his skin and I cant brush them out.


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

Thanks for the information about the comb.
I haven't yet decided to get it.


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

:ear: Oh Estrella, do you remember my offer? :biggrin1: It still stands girlfriend. And I owe you big time for those darling glasses you found for me.


----------



## KristinFusco (Jun 5, 2007)

Well thanks to all of your ringing endorsements of the stagger tooth buttercomb, I just went and ordered it from showdog.com. I can't believe I am this excited over a grooming instrument


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Kristin, yep, it's that exciting. :wink: Take it from me and everyone else who has one - your life with a Havanese just became sooooo much easier!


----------



## EstrellaVila (Nov 30, 2007)

LOL, oh Lisa Lisa. 

Its ok, I'll save your offer for future babysitting coupons!!! LOL.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

KristinFusco said:


> Well thanks to all of your ringing endorsements of the stagger tooth buttercomb, I just went and ordered it from showdog.com. I can't believe I am this excited over a grooming instrument


LOL! I hope it lives up to your expectations, Kristin. I was just talking about you today (all good, of course!). We need to get together again.


----------



## MoJoBoy (May 26, 2008)

MoJo is blowing coat and this sounds like it would help! He has started running away from my at grooming time because the mats are painful. Does anyone know where I could get this in Canada? The comb will cost me about $70 if I order it online! I am taking MoJo to the vet today with bloody stool....so I have to save my $$ for that!
Thanks! 
Shannon


----------



## ruthann (Jan 26, 2007)

This comb is a wonder. It takes me about 15 minutes versus an hour I was spending combing Annabelle each day. The comb just glides through her hair. Thanks for the info and I'm happy I took your advice and bought the comb. Ruthann


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

Any more rave reviews about the stagger tooth comb. I am still trying to convience myself it is worth the money. I am a cheap skate at heart but you get what you pay for as my DH says.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Katrina, I LOVE THE COMB !!
I will tell you that when it arrived and I picked it up out of the box, I said, WTHeck...it is a heavy comb...but after a few strokes you don't notice the weight much. The weight just helps to get through the coat -- and comb outs are a lot quicker. If you never take it out of your house (to lose it) you will have this comb for the rest of your life...it's heavyduty.


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

OK, I gave in.....even though I have to somehow get my couch fixed, I broke down and ordeded "the comb"! I'm looking forward to getting it soon and will let you know what I think. I know for sure I won't be telling my friends how much I payed for a comb! I still won't pay more than 20-25 for a pair of jeans!!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

danak said:


> did you ever buy the butter tooth comb? If you did, which one, there are so **** many different kinds and lengths and etc.
> Dana


Dana, my favorite butter comb is the long tooth. It has two different widths of teeth, and then the teeth are all long enough to get through a really thick Hav coat. The only place this comb doesn't do much good is on the face. You'll need something with smaller teeth width for that - even just a basic flea comb.


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

Judy A said:


> OK, I gave in.....even though I have to somehow get my couch fixed, I broke down and ordeded "the comb"! I'm looking forward to getting it soon and will let you know what I think. I know for sure I won't be telling my friends how much I payed for a comb! I still won't pay more than 20-25 for a pair of jeans!!


 *Now that sounds like me.* ound:


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I would love to see how this comb works, before investing in it. My guys are kept shorter, so I dont know if it is worth it. I mostly use my combs for the head and tail areas, but could never use a flea comb type on my guys, they would never sit still.
Kristin, did you get yours yet? Maybe you could bring it with you on the 18th so I can see it?


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Still waiting for mine...
When I use a flea comb on Izzys face it just pulls her hair out. She has the fluffiest, cottony coat and it just comes out like crazy with a flea comb. So, I don't use it anymore even though it's the only comb that works at cleaning up her face.


----------



## KristinFusco (Jun 5, 2007)

HI Laurie!

I received mine in the mail, and I LOVE IT!!!! I mentioned it on a separate thread, but I think it does a fantastic job of working through knots (Nico is in the blowing coat stage, although it is vastly improving already). I will bring it to your playdate so that you can try it out. I bought the exact model that Lisa recommended on the first page of this thread.

See you in 1 month!!!!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Thanks Kristin - I cant [email protected]!!!!


----------



## ECudmore (Jun 5, 2007)

I thought abut ordering this comb for a long time but after spending so much time on Racquet's coat I ordered it. 

Thanks for the tips.

Elayne and Racquet


----------



## danak (Jun 17, 2007)

Just yesterday in the middle of mats I ordered it too. I just decided there had to be help for Itsy and for me .
Took her to Karen the groomer today and after Itsy was done I was asking about what she used on the mats. We talked about what liquids she uses after I told her what I had read about on the Forum. I asked if she had a Buttercomb? She just laughed and said, "Oh, you Havanese people are all alike." I laughed too, cause I know who she meant and it means I'm in good company.


So let's compare notes Elayne.

Danak


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Mine came today....I just gave the dogs a bath yesterday, so they really don't need combed today. WOW! Is it heavy?! I had to get on the forum to check out this thread and make sure I got the right comb! I think it's too much comb for Izzy's shorter coat, but it should be good for Doc's. I'll try it out tomorrow and let you know what I think. 
I'm getting my weights back out of storage so I can get in shape to use the comb!!!!


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

I ordered mine today. I hope it's not too heavy. 
Judy, I agree on the face with the flea comb. When I comb up to her eyes it takes out too much hair. What have you decided to do about that?
Carole


----------



## ECudmore (Jun 5, 2007)

I tried the comb which arrived today. It makes Racquet's coat look smooth and it takes out the matts quickly. I will post again after combing out his entire coat tomorrow.
Elayne


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

OK, I gave it a try this AM. It does find the mats better than my rotating teeth comb, but that's probably because the teeth are so much longer. I think I'm going to like it, but my other comb worked really well, too. I can see where it might "bust" the mats a bit easier, but my other comb did a good job of that too! So, I can't say I love it yet, but maybe with more practice I will. My reasons for getting it were to make sure I wasn't damaging Doc's coat....figuring if it was a CC comb, I would be doing the right thing.
Does anyone know if you can get the wooden handle for this comb? I'm not sure I want to spend anymore money, but I do think it might be easier to work with it if it had a better grip.


----------



## dschles (Jan 23, 2007)

Who has the best price on this comb? I was about to order it from showdogstore.com, but I didn't when I saw their charge for shipping and handling (more than $10).


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

*OK ladies I am almost convenced. Just how does this comb dematt a matt? I mean normaly I have to seperate the mat then use a small toothed comb and work from the ends to the skin. How does a wide toothed comb just "knock out those knots" ? *


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

Laurief said:


> I would love to see how this comb works, before investing in it. My guys are kept shorter, so I dont know if it is worth it. I mostly use my combs for the head and tail areas, but could never use a flea comb type on my guys, they would never sit still.
> Kristin, did you get yours yet? Maybe you could bring it with you on the 18th so I can see it?


Well Laurie did you get to use it? Is it as wonderful as they say?


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

Why would the CC comb work better than this one?








Email this page to a friend​
*#1 All Systems - D7 Fabulous Dematting Comb, 6 inch, 2 inch long pins* *D701*
Your Price: $27.95

Quantity:
* Whole number only 
*Quantity Discounts - Order more and save!*

QuantityAmount2 or more$27.11

*Detailed Description*

The Fabulous De-Matting Comb helps you divide and conquer even the most stubborn mats. De-Matting Comb has pins which are evenly spaced. It is constructed from the most durable rust resistant steel available, the handle is made from brass & nickel then the entire comb is chrome plated. The pins are 2' long, ends and pins are very round, and smooth. The handle is 1/2' wide; comb 6' long. Pins are 5 per inch.


----------



## EstrellaVila (Nov 30, 2007)

Katrina, I have BOTH!!!

Dont know why but I guess I am a nut. I like the #1 All Systems comb, it is essentially a wide toothed comb and I use it after I brush to help separate some mats. The stagger tooth gets out mats better because of the staggered teeth, but I am not really convinced it is a superior to all combs. I think the CC comb is a good comb, but I am still just getting the hang of it.


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

EstrellaVila said:


> Katrina, I have BOTH!!!
> 
> Dont know why but I guess I am a nut. I like the #1 All Systems comb, it is essentially a wide toothed comb and I use it after I brush to help separate some mats. The stagger tooth gets out mats better because of the staggered teeth, but I am not really convinced it is a superior to all combs. I think the CC comb is a good comb, but I am still just getting the hang of it.


Wouldn't it be better to use it BEFORE brushing to seperate matts? I am just having a hard time justifying spending $40 plus shipping on a comb.


----------



## EstrellaVila (Nov 30, 2007)

I PMed Katrina


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

*Guess what I got for Xmas??*

I got the comb from by furbabies!!!!! I love it! I have combed them all out already, it works great!! Thanks for the recommendation.


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

Laurie...did they steal your credit card, or was it a heist???ound:

I want a gift giving Hav...just one please!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Not sure yet, but all I know is that I better not find the charge on my credit card :biggrin1: I think that Daddy took them out shopping, cause I got more from the pups than from my kids!!!


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Laurie - you made my day with a big laugh. That comb is worth a purloined credit card. Just say..."My Havanese made me do it." Happy 2009 to you and yours with lots of good health for all.


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

I am considering this comb. My 2 have always been in a puppy cut, but I have not liked their last couple of cuts. So now they are getting long hair and I amy need some help with the snarlies. 

My question (as a mother of 3 boys who has not done hair) is how to get the pony tail on the top of their head. What do I buy.

Has anyone else gone from puppy cut to long hair? What are your trix to make it work?


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

If you can only buy one comb and your main goal is the topknot, go for the rattail comb. You can do the growing out grooming with your other tools that you already have.

Edited to add: That has an invitation to come over and let me show you how.  I just lost my rattail comb at a show, but its primary use was for topknots.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

By the way, since my rattail comb has disappeared, I used my CC long tooth comb (#005) tonight and it serves the same purpose as the rattail comb and is my favorite grooming comb besides, so I take back my earlier recommendation. If you get the long tooth comb, you'll save even more money and be able to do multiple grooming (including top knots) with it. The invitation still stands.


----------

